# Überdruck oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse



## spdemo (26. August 2012)

*Überdruck oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse*

Hallo Community!

In einem anderen Forwum (EvEGer) habe ich einen Thread eröffnet, indem ich die neuen Systemkomponenten meines PC "überprüfen" lassen wollte. Die Komponenten scheinen gut zu sein.

Nun ist aber in Zusammenhang mit der Kühlung die Diskussion ausgebrochen, ob man nun Unterdruck oder Überdruck im Gehäuse benötigt?

Die Diskussion ging zwar über mehrere Seiten jedoch kamen keiner auf einen "grünen Zweig".

Nun stellt sich die große Frage, was besser ist für die Kühlung des PCs - Überdruck unter Unterdruck?

Dabei ist auch noch die Frage gekommen ob Staub egal ist oder nicht.

Den Thread mit der bisherigen Diskussion findet ihr hier!

Vielleicht finden wir hier die richtige Antwort mit einer passenden Erklärung. 

Schonmal Danke für eure Hilfe und Antworten.

Mfg
spdemo


----------



## Alex89 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Überdruck oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse*

Hier mal mein Thread von vor etwas geraumer Zeit mit selber Frage 

-> SuFu benutzen werden demnächst einige meckern 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/216404-gehaeuselueftung-im-unterdruck-oder-uberdruck-fahren.html

ich hab Überdruck drin um Staub fern zu Halten soweit es geht... also dass er sich in den Staubfiltern absetzt und nich durch andere Lücken im Gehäuse durch Unterdruck angesaugt wird 

Gruß Alex


----------



## FreezerX (26. August 2012)

*AW: Überdruck oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse*

Das Thema ist überbewertet. Ohne Grafikkarte ist für deinen PC ein ausblasender Lüfter, hinten oder oben, ausreichend. 
Solltest du eine starke Grafikkarte einbauen, reichen zwei bis maximal drei Lüfter aus. 
Wenn du zwei Lüfter hast, lasse einen hinten und einen oben ausblasen. Im Falle eines dritten Lüfters sollte der vorne einblasend montiert werden.

Staub kommt mit gelungener "Überdruck"-Anordnung deutlich geringer ins Gehäuse. Falls dich der Staub nicht optisch durchs Guckfenster stört, reicht es wenn du alle paar Monate hauptsächlich Grafikkühler und Prozessorkühler vorsichtig sauber machst.


----------



## spdemo (26. August 2012)

*AW: Überdruck oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse*

ok dann ist es wirklich nur reine Geschmackssache soweit ich das verstehe.

Hauptsache die Luft ist ordentlich in Bewegung 

und sorry nochmal wegen dem Doppelpost. Das meckern muss jetzt wohl ertragen


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Überdruck oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse*

Zur Gehäusebelüftung hab ich hier noch was, auch wenn es primär um Überdruck/Unterdruck geht, sieht man doch, dass Überdruck geringfügig bessere Temperaturen bringt.


----------



## Cinnayum (26. August 2012)

*AW: Überdruck oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse*

Aus der Anzahl der eingehenden und ausgehenden Lüfter kannst du nicht auf einen Über- oder Unterdruck schließen...

Viel wichtiger ist, dass die Stellen, an denen der Wärmetausch stattfinden, regelmäßig und durchgängig mit kalter Umgebungsluft versorgt werden.

Normalerweise erreicht man das mit einem NT am Boden. Frontlüfter unten einsaugend und Rück- und / oder Toplüfter heraussaugend.
Dabei wird der Kamineffekt (warme Luft zieht von alleine nach oben und wird durch den schmalen Kanal beschleunigt) ausgenutzt.

Der Staub setzt sich ohne hin an allen Filtern, über die Luft ins Gehäuse reingeht ab. An den anderen Lüftern nur auf den Rotorblättern.
Ganz gleich, was du da bastelst.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (26. August 2012)

*AW: Überdruck oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse*

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an und bin auch der Meinung, dass das Thema überbewertet ist. Sicher ist es unpassend, einen Lüfter mit bspw. 600 U/min reinblasen und drei mit jeweils 1200 U/min rausblasen zu lassen. Aber ansonsten muss man das ganze auch operativ entscheiden und ggf. ausprobieren, was im Einzelfall temperaturmäßig besser ist.

Viele Gehäuse sind ja auch so konzipiert, dass vorne nur ein Lüfter reinsaugt und zwei, drei andere raus. Dann macht es zumindest Sinn zu schauen, dass ein vom Fördervolumen her guter Lüfter vorne rein gebaut wird. Der feine Staub kommt so oder so rein, ob jetzt nun bei Über- oder Unterdruck (wennauch nicht an mehreren Stelllen wie bei Unterdruck). Ich denke das optimale Verhältnis muss jeder für sich selbst austesten. Wenn das Gehäuse aber für entsprechende Lüfterplätze ausgelegt ist, bietet sich leichter Überdruck schon an. Der Unterschied bei der Kühlleistung bleibt bei beiden Varianten wahrscheinlich oft eh im unteren einstelligen Bereich.


----------



## Combi (26. August 2012)

*AW: Überdruck oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse*

ähm,wie ist das dann,mit vielen lüftern???!
ich habn interceptor pro tower (sehr gross)..
ne komplette wakü drin,240er und 360er radi.
3x 120er im top-raus
2x 120er front rein
2x 140er hinten raus
1x 120er hinten raus,im oberteil...

also temps sind gut,lüfter sind per steuerung auf 5v...
bis auf die 140er sind alles phobya g15 red-led lüfter,die neuen 140er phobya-lüfter muss ich noch einbauen.

is dasn overkill?!
meine die top-lüfter sitzen aufm radi,die müssen sein,und die front-lüfter sitzen vor den 5x 1tb hdd´s und den 2 ssd´s..


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. August 2012)

Wenn dich die Geräuschkulisse nicht stört, lass sie drin. Wenn es dir zu laut ist, kannst du ja hinten 1 oder 2 rausnehmen.


----------



## Cosmas (27. August 2012)

*AW: Überdruck oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse*

dezenz is hier das zauberwort.

keines der extreme, is wirklich hilfreich.

leichter überdrück, in verbindung mit staubfiltern, hält zumindest den groben dreck draussen.
gegen feinstaub hilft das jedoch auch nicht, der kriecht überall rein und durch.

bei mir zb., bläst nen 200er front (staubfiltered) ins gehäuse und nen 120er hi/oben raus, das is ne gute kombi, beide sind dazu noch temperatur geregelt, laufen also eher selten überhaupt mit volldampf und das ganze is daher recht leise.

am ende geschmackssache und der eigenen vorliebe und reinigungsfrequenz anzupassen.


@combi: leichter overkill, wakü mit der kühlung und den zusatzlüftern...wird hoffentlich auch entsprechend genutzt, sprich alles eingebunden und overclocking auf allem was so geht?, sonst echt bissel zu viel in meinen augen, aber da zumindest rundergemodded auf 5v, is das nur ne lärmsache, wie john schon sagte, is es dir zu laut dann nimm raus, was nicht unbedingt sein muss, is es das nicht dann lass es so.


----------



## Pixy (27. August 2012)

*AW: Überdruck oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse*

*Einsteiger-Tutorial: PC-Luftkühlung richtig planen und zusammenbauen (Teil 1) 

*Hier, deine Frage wird speziell in Teil 2, Seite 6 beantwortet, der Rest ist dennoch sehr sehr gut.
*
Einsteiger-Tutorial: PC-Luftkühlung richtig planen und zusammenbauen (Teil 2)* 

Hier, auf Seite 6 wird alles beantwortet, falls du mehr Wissen benötigst, lies alles.



Wenn das nicht reicht, dann weiss ich auch nicht, dann kann dir keiner mehr helfen.


----------

